# donor embryos??



## jakesmum (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi, this is probably a silly question but I was wondering what happens to frozen embryos if you have a successful treatment and don't wish to have further children?  My husband and I already have a four year old who was conceived naturally (we have secondary fertility problems).  We are just about to start on the eggshare scheme at the Lister and I understand that the receipient I have been matched with will receive half of my eggs and that these will either be fertilised by her partner or a donor but I'm not sure what happens to any embryos that I have left over.

Can I donate them to another couple or do donors only donate unfertalised eggs?  My husband and I have decided that if we are allowed to we will donate any embryos that are left over (fingers crossed there will be some)!! Obviously I can discuss this with the consultant when we next see her but I don't think this will be for a while as I'm only on day 3 of the pill to regulate my cycle!! 

Any advice would be greatfully received!

Emma


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi Emma
Embryos can certainly be donated, but make sure you talk this through thoroughly with and without a counsellor first.  Any embryo donated could create a full sibling to any child you have but this child would be brought up in another family.  Whilst you may feel comfortable with this you cannot know how the child may feel - given that you and your husband are actually their full genetic parents. If you and your recipients are fully prepared for the potential long-term impact of this (and of course this cannot be predicted because you don't know how any child will feel) then donating your embryos is a wonderful thing to do.  But given that any child would have the right to have information about you from age 18, any less than full committment to whatever this child might need, might not be enough.
Best wishes
Olivia


----------



## jakesmum (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks Olivia, that's great.  I'll have a chat with the consultant when the time comes.  We've already had counselling regarding eggshare and my husband and I are 100% happy with sharing.  As for the possibility that the child might eventually want to find out about our family, I'd be more than happy for this.  In fact, I'd be interested to find out how they have got on and I'd be more than happy to tell him/her all about my family.  

I must admit I hadn't thought about how this could affect our son - but hopefully he will grow up to be a caring and compassionate guy (fingers crossed) and when we explain our reasons he will understand.  As for any child resulting from the donating egg/embryo, hopefully they will be glad we made the decision.  I think for us, after having no probs conceiving our son, we have realised how dreadful it is to have fertility problems and if we can help another couple bring a much loved child into the world that's fantastic!  I do live in an ideal world, but hopefully any child resulting from the donation would be happy and not traumatised!  At the end of the day, it's the birth mother that carries the child and brings it up etc.

Thanks.

Emma


----------

